# Adding Water at Changes - can I cheat?



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

I was wondering about water changes. Until this month, all I've had was a 29g tank - when I do a water change/gravel vacuuming, I've just filled 1g jugs at the kitchen sink - a 30% water change only meant 9 gallons to declorinate and carry - I'd fill 3 at once, and make 3 trips to the kitchen - no biggie.

But, I now have a 55g that is much farther away. More than 5 gallons I can't carry (I'm getting old :roll: ), and a 5g bucket wouldn't even fit under my tub faucet, let alone the sink.

As I understand, the declor products work almost instantly. And I have an upstairs bathroom sink I can use. So - the million dollar question ...

Can I put in enough declor for the whole 55g, get the temp right at this bathroom sink, and attach a chunk of garden hose to the faucet to refill after water changes? I can run the hose behind my 3D background, so it's not shooting clorine straight into the face of any fish. That should work, right?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I feel your pain , lately I've been changing something like 120 gallons plus a week between my two tanks . The bucket method makes a decent workout but since I'm getting older too , It's time to invest in a python system. As long as you add enough for the entire tank, I see no problems . During the summer here the water temp out of the faucet is about the same as my tank, so I sometimes use the garden hose to fill during the water change (if my wifes not home) and haven't had any trouble .


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

I always add Prime to my tank, I never age the water. I do water changes twice a week on a 55, a 210, and a 300. I couldn't imagine trying to "age" it.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep! Buckets are no fun!

Use vinyl hose and fittings for drinking water if you can. Some garden hoses aren't non-toxic. 

I add water conditioner direct to the tank, and pump water from the sink into the tank (our kitchen faucet is funky). Works great. I also have a long hose to siphon water from the tank out the back door.

-Ryan


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I set up my hose, get it going, and then put the dechlor in. This makes sure the dechlor is available to do its job.


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

I keep a 100 litre container upstairs and fill it from the showerhead, I use a thermometer to get the right temp add declor' and syphon into the tank downstairs using pond pipe, having previously syphoned out water into the garden. I can get it exact as I previously jugged out 100 litres of water from the tank and then made a mark on the side glass, I use a plastic clamp to hold the pipe in place so it won't syphon any more than required, or I attach my vacum device to the pipe and vac down to the mark.
The reason I use a container rather than the sink/ bath is that I am concerned about any soap or cleaning chemical residue getting into the tank.


----------



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

I use a python connected to a faucet outside. I just add ZIP drops straight to the tank, it makes water changes quick and easy. I can do a 30% WC on my 100g in about 20-30 minutes. If I had to jug buckets I think I would die.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If you are in a house, another thing you can do (though the python or non-toxic hose is easier) is use those 30 gallon wheeled garbage bins, a 2" flexible pipe for draining into it, and a sump pump to empty and refill it. We used those when I worked at an aquarium maitenance company for like the restaurants and doctor offices. Quick and easy.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> (if my wifes not home)


 :lol: 
Me too :lol:


----------



## dittobaker (Sep 15, 2008)

Intermision said:


> I use a python connected to a faucet outside. I just add ZIP drops straight to the tank, it makes water changes quick and easy. I can do a 30% WC on my 100g in about 20-30 minutes. If I had to jug buckets I think I would die.


Exactly. The python can also attach to your indoor faucet if you need it to. The python is great because you can use it for both vacuuming/removing water and adding new water.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

PYTHON: They really are not very expensive and they are worth it... :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Better than the python is the aqueon water changer. It lasts way longer than those crappy python "pumps"


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Basically, anything involving a hose is the best way to move water. 

-Ryan


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 22, 2011)

RyanR said:


> Basically, anything involving a hose is the best way to move water.
> 
> -Ryan


Drinking water safe hose MADE IN U.S.A.  :thumb:


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

my python is 3 yrs old and still works good..I heard they quit making those..


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a python that is over 15 years old. They are well worth the investment.


----------



## TaraM (Aug 3, 2010)

I have had the same python for years.....There are still parts replacement available?! I am so glad for that. Have stopped using the phython, due to my tap water issue:

Has any one had a problem with water changes with the drinking water? Within hrs. my tank residents will be gulping air from the very top, of the aquarium. I have found using "distilled" water(by the Gallon), has no adverse effects, on them. My pH is not altered. I had thought it was the kH level shift, could be the cause?! I have not tested the kH.... I have seen a "filter" that could be purchased for tap water......is this effecient? It is costly compared to a .87 cent bottle of distilled water.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Get a test kit and test your tap water and your tank water. Also your tap water after it has sat on the counter for 24 hours.

May as well find out what problem we are trying to solve.

When pH changes my fish usually go still on the bottom for a while.

When they are gulping at the top, for me, it has always been an oxygen or nitrite problem.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Here you go. Check this out. It's cheaper then buying an already constructed one. Under $20.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_python.php


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd pay the extra for the Python. Garden hoses are way stiffer, the hose of the Python is extremely flexible which is nice when it goes over, around, under and through your furniture, carpets and decor. And the Python will not leach anything into your tank whereas garden hose might, no guarantees.


----------

